# Camera Armor



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Camera Armor*





> We're among the first to protect our $200 smartphones with colorful, protective cases, so why not do the same for our $1,000+ cameras?


(UnCrate)


----------



## Isight (Oct 20, 2007)

I have tried it and found it made the camera to bulky and difficult to hold. Seeing as I have a D200 and a D2H before that they are both pretty tough so I was not worrying about protecting them the same as I might have been worried about a Rebel or other entry level camera. just my input. BTW if any one is interested I have the camera armor for a D200 if any one is interested in it... After I have said how much I don't like it. But it may be good for some who are extreme with there cameras.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

I personally shoot quite a bit of video with my 7D and wouldn't use something like this as it's just going to contribute to the heat dissipation problems the camera already has ...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Fact is you don't want to drop your camera or be banging it around to begin with... I think this kind of thing just provides a false sense of security. Just look after your gear.


----------

